# kitten litter box training



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

so the box is a wet cat food little box with plastic bag around it with litter... ive the past 4-5 days have put them in there and moved their paws in the litter to show them how to do it. They seem to investigate now, only one female hops in the box and moves her feet and hops out. Mom doesn't encourage them but still cleans them. they are going on 4 weeks but my moms sphinx had always taken to the litter boxes by this time. 

But the breed is munchkin so they have smaller front legs... i got the smallest box possible without litter going everywhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Those boxes work great. I use them and save the can divider and use it in the bottom. When it gets nasty I take the divider out and have a relatively "fresh" box. Kittens take to litter quite on their own. It's instinct to dig and bury their waste. Once they are older you should be able to use a regular box but in the meantime ask your local pet supply shops or even convenience food stores (they stock water bottles, beer and energy drinks that have low sided cardboard boxes) to save them for you. You don't need the plastic under it if you use puppy pee pads or a piece of old shower curtain.

I currently have 6 five week old kittens that have been using the boxes on their own for over a week now but then again, I have 6 boxes scattered through out the room. Never a mistake made though. (I keep them crated 95% of the time until they start using the boxes regularly).


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

after trying 3 types of home-made boxes i tried putting them in moms box and they did their business. Now they are a bit older got a small litter pan for wal-mart and put a mix of litter and moms smells in there they are finally using it. So thank god cuz they were starting to mess around moms box >.< they sometimes get a leg caught going in and out cuz they are munchkins but i think they are grasping where i want them to go. But i still see them wonder to the side and im like nope and go and pick them up and place them in the box. 

The friskies box though one of my girls she get to digging fall out of the box and just kept digging the litter outside of the box... So i tried a taller box and cut a entry hole for them. Girls would go into it but the box, kept running off the to side of the box... So finally i just bought a litter pan without this extra top and that works... 

Crazy cats...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've never really had to show kittens how to use the box. Digging is instinct and they take to it pretty readily with rare mistakes. I have a boy now that is not feeling well - he has a cold with diarrhea so he has had accidents, but that is the exception. I have him crated now so his bed and litter box are right near each other.


----------

